# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  Kingo Android ROOt version1.3.2

## mohamed73

*Kingo Android ROOt version1.3.2*   **    
     What’s good in rooting with Kingo Android ROOT?   Faster performancePreserve battery lifeAccess root-only appsRemove carrier bloatwareCustomizab   list of supported models 

```
Google
Google Nexus 4
Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
Google Nexus S
Google Nexus One

HTC
HTC 920E
HTC Wildfire S
HTC Wildfire
HTC Vision
HTC Thunderbolt
HTC Tattoo
HTC Sensation
HTC Salsa
HTC Runnymede
HTC Rhyme
HTC Rezound
HTC Raider 4G
Show More
HTC Primotd
HTC Primotds
HTC One X
HTC One V
HTC One S (S3)
HTC One S
HTC One
HTC Mytouch 4G Slide
HTC Mytouch 4G
HTC Mytouch 3G
HTC Magic
HTC Legend
HTC Incredible S (G11)
HTC Incredible 2
HTC Incredible
HTC Hero 200
HTC Hero
HTC EVO Shift 4G
HTC EVO 4G
HTC EVO 3D GSM
HTC EVO 3D CDMA
HTC Droid Eris
HTC Dream
HTC Desire Z
HTC Desire S
HTC Desire HD
HTC Desire
HTC Chacha
HTC Aria
HTC Amaze 4G

Motorola
Moto Defy Me 525
Moto Defy Me 525+

Samsung
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (N9006)
Samsung Galaxy Note (i9220)
Samsung Galaxy Note II (N7100)
Samsung i500
Samsung i535
Samsung i699
Samsung i777
Samsung i879
Samsung i939
Samsung i959
Samsung i9000
Samsung i9001
Samsung i9100
Samsung i9105
Samsung i9152
Samsung i9300
Samsung i9308
Samsung S5830
Samsung S5660
Samsung i9500
Samsung S7562
Samsung T959

LG
LG Optimus Black (P970)
LG Optimus 2X (P990)
LG Optimus One (P500)
LG Optimus 3D (P920)
LG Optimus G2X (P999)
LG Optimus Pro (C660)
LG Optimus Hub (E510)
LG Optimus Sol (E730)
LG Optimus LTE (LU6200)
LG Optimus L3 (E400)
LG Optimus Net (P690)
LG Optimus 2X SU660
LG Optimus 3D Max P720
LG Optimus L3 E405
LG Optimus L5 E615
LG Optimus L5 II Dual E455
LG Optimus L5 E610
LG Optimus L9 P760
LG Optimus LTE SU640
LG Optimus Vu 2

Sony
Sony Xperia Z Ultra C6802
Sony C1504 Xperia E
Sony Xperia ZL C6502
Sony Xperia P(LT22i)
Sony Xperia Acro S(LT26w)
Sony Xperia TX (LT29i)
Sony Xperia S (LT26i)
Sony Xperia Z (L36h)
Sony Xperia Arc S (LT18i)
Sony Xperia Arc (LT15i)
Sony Xperia Neo (MT15i)

Huawei
Huawei A199
Huawei C8650
Huawei C8810
Huawei C8812
Huawei C8812e
Huawei C8813
Huawei C8813D
Huawei C8813Q
Huawei C8815
Huawei C8825D
Huawei C8950D
Huawei G510
Show More
Huawei G520
Huawei G520 T10
Huawei G610C
Huawei HN3
Huawei MT1
Huawei P6 C00
Huawei P6 T00
Huawei P6 U06
Huawei T8620
Huawei T8830
Huawei T8830 Pro
Huawei T8833
Huawei T8951
Huawei U8833
Huawei U8860
Huawei U9508
Huawei Y210C
Huawei Y210S
Huawei Y300C
Huawei Y320T
Huawei Y500
Huawei U9200
Huawei U9200E
Huawei U9500

Alcatel
Alcatel One Touch 995
Alcatel One Touch D918
Alcatel One Touch D918d
Alcatel One Touch Evolve
Alcatel One Touch Fierce
Alcatel One Touch Fierce 1
Alcatel One Touch Hero
Alcatel One Touch iDol S
Alcatel One Touch Idol X
Alcatel One Touch POP C5
Alcatel One Touch Scribe Easy
Alcatel One Touch Snap LTE
Alcatel OT 991
Alcatel OT 997d
Alcatel OT iDol
Alcatel OT iDol Ultra
Alcatel OT Scribe HD
Alcatel OT Star 6010 Silver
Alcatel POP C3

Lenovo
Lenovo A60
Lenovo A60+
Lenovo A390
Lenovo A630
Lenovo A690
Lenovo A706
Lenovo A800
Lenovo A820
Lenovo A830
Lenovo A850
Lenovo iDeaphone K860
Lenovo K800
Lenovo K900 New
Lenovo Lephone S560
Lenovo Lephone S880
Lenovo P700
Lenovo P700i
Lenovo P780
Lenovo S720
Lenovo S820
Lenovo S890
Lenovo S920

Micromax
Micromax A25
Micromax A50 Ninja
Micromax Ninja A54
Micromax A57 Ninja 3.0
Micromax Viva A72
Micromax Viva A73
Micromax Viva A73
Micromax A87 Ninja 4.0
Micromax A88
Micromax Ninja A89
Micromax A90
Micromax A90s
Micromax Ninja A91
Micromax A111 Canvas Doodle
Micromax A115 Canvas 3D
Micromax Funbook Infinity P275
Collapse

Acer
Acer Iconia Tab A100
Acer Iconia Tab A101
Acer Iconia A1-810
Acer Iconia A1-811
Acer Iconia A200
Acer Iconia A211
Acer Iconia A500
Acer Iconia A501
Acer Iconia A700
Acer Iconia B1-A71
Acer Liquid E1 Dual V360
Acer Liquid Z110 Duo
Acer Liquid Z2
Acer Liquid Z3

Asus
ASUS Nexus 7 2013
ASUS Nexus 7
ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T
ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG
ASUS Eee Pad Transformer TF101
ASUS Transformer Prime TF201
ASUS Transformer Prime TF700T
Asus Memo Pad ME172V
ASUS MeMO Pad Smart ME301T
ASUS PadFone 2
Asus PadFone Infinity 2
Acer Liquid Z2
Acer Liquid Z3
```

 *  
[HOW TO] Enable USB Debugging Mode on Android*   
The ways to enable *USB Debugging mode*, which is accounted for the key step in _Android rooting_  process, vary from one Android version to another. USB Debugging is  required by adb, which is used for rooting, backing up, installing a  custom ROM, tacking screenshots from computer and more.  
1. Android 2.0-2.3.x
Settings > Applications > Development > USB Debugging.  
2. Android 3.0- 4.1.x
Settings > Developer Options > USB Debugging.  
3. Android 4.2.x and higher.
In  Android 4.2 and higher versions, the Developer Options menu and USB  Debugging option have been hidden. In former 4.X versions of Android,  USB Debugging option is under Developer Options menu.  *First, you need to enable "Developer Options Menu".*  Click Menu button to enter into App drawer. Go to "Settings". Scroll down to the bottom and tap "About phone" or "About tablet", Scroll down to the bottom of the "About phone" and locate the "Build Number" field. Tap  the Build number field seven times to enable Developer Options. Tap a  few times and you'll see a countdown that reads "You are now 3 steps  away from being a developer." When you are done, you'll see the message "You are now a developer!". Tap the Back button and you'll see the Developer options menu under System on your Settings screen.*Now, you can enable USB Debugging mode.*  Go to Settings>Developer Options>USB Debugging. Tap the USB Debugging checkbox.  4. Android 5.0 Lollipop
To enable USB Debugging on Android 5.0 Lollipop is the same as Android 4.2.x.  Settings > About Phone > Build number > Tap it 7 times to become developer; *Settings > Developer Options > USB Debugging.*    Warning  USB Debugging should only be enabled when you need it. Leaving it  enabled all the time is kind of a security risk for that this mode  grants you high-level access to your device. Say if you connect your  Android phone to a USB charging port in a public location, the port  could use the USB access to your phone to access data on your phone or  install malware. This could happen when and only when USB debugging mode  is enabled.
To disable USB Debugging and other developer options when you don't need them, slide the switch at the top of the screen to OFF 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  .

----------


## kojyy

رائع بوعلى برنامج جميل ومجرب والأحسن النسخة الحديثة

----------


## mssamn

جزاك الله خير اخي

----------

